# Rohrverbindungen sichern



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

hallo liebes forum
mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr eure rohrverbindungen sichert?
wenn ihr bilder hättet, wäre es natürlich spitzenmäßig. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

hy jürgen,

wenn du jetzt noch sagst: welche rohre, wo verlegt etc. kann ich dir vieleicht helfen


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

hi
natürlich meine ich ht und kg-rohre.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## SUI JIN (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

Wieso sichern? Wofür und weswegen???


----------



## Mink (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

Sichern von HT und KG Rohren? *g*

Wenn die Gummilippenduchtung richtigrum drinn ist und die Rohre einmal gesteckt sind, bekommt man die ohnehin kaum mehr auseinander.

Man sollte natürlich nicht dieses Gleitmittezeugs nehmen...

LG Martin


----------



## SUI JIN (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

Wir sind im Moment dabei eine neue Teichanlage auf unserem Grundstück zu bauen. Wir waren froh, die Rohre überhaupt ineinander zu bekommen, trotz Gleitmittel ein reiner Gewaltakt!!!!


----------



## juergen-b (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

servus martin,



> Man sollte natürlich nicht dieses Gleitmittezeugs nehmen...



doch das sollte man nehmen, denn es hilft der epdm dichtung sich nicht zu verletzen beim einschieben und es hilft dir das rohr bis zum anschlag reinzubekommen und es hilft der dichtung sich geschmeidig anzupassen und sauber abzudichten und es verhindert weitestgehend daß du die dichtung mit aus der nut schiebst UND es löst sich beim ersten wasserkontakt fast auf ist nämlich ein zeugs wie seife  

@ jürgen,

wenn die rohre in der erde sind brauchst du gar nicht sichern - sind sie freiliegend,müssen sie mit rohrschellen gesichert werden - auf keinen fall mit der durch alle foren geisternden these,von wegen "leine löchlis in die muffe bohren und v2a blechschräubchen reindrehen - quatsch hoch³:evil :?


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

hallo
@martin


> Sichern von HT und KG Rohren? *g*



@sui


> Wieso sichern? Wofür und weswegen???



das war kein spass. 

mir sind schon mehere verbindungen auseinender geflogen und das ist gar
nicht schön wenn das passiert, du nicht da bist und der teich fast danach d leer ist. 
bei meinem kumpel ist das auch schön öftres passiert.
ihr könnt euch ( glaube ich ) nicht vorstellen was wasserpumpen für einen druck aufbauen können.
@jürgen


> leine löchlis in die muffe bohren und v2a blechschräubchen reindrehen - quatsch hoch³



so hab ich es auch gemacht.  
es hat schon gehalten und war auch dicht, aber die schraubenspitzen war halt im innern des rohres. da hängen sich halt dann auch schmutz und algen gerne hin. 

und weil ich daß auch nicht gut finde, habe ich ja die frage gesellt. 



> wenn die rohre in der erde sind brauchst du gar nicht sichern - sind sie freiliegend,müssen sie mit rohrschellen gesichert werden



was für rohrschellen meinst du jürgen? 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

na z.b. solche

http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/
shop
fittinge 
rohrklemmen

solltest du bei bögen etc. möglicherweise keinen wandhalt haben, geht auch ein z.b. metallband in längsrichtung über die muffe und vorne und hinten einen schlauchbinder. .......... der eine oder andere hat auch schon mit gewebeklebeband gearbeitet - not my style :? 

kg verbindungen haut es meißt an den bögen außeinander und zwar wenn ein die leitung offen ist und zu schell ein z.b. zugschieber geschlossen wird ........ dann gibbet es ene druckschlägle  

gruß jürgen


----------



## sternhausen (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

Hallo zusammen
...möchte nur anmerken das KG und HT Rohre eigentlich nicht für Druckbelastungen ausgelegt sind, sondern nur dem Drucklosen Transport von Medien dienen.
Für Druckbelastungen gibt es eigene Druckleitungen wie z B die grünen Spiralverstärkten flexiblen Leitungen oder aber eigene Druchrohre (meist unbezahlbar).
Ich persönlich verwende die grünen flexiblen Spiralschläuche, da die auch einigermaßen leistbar sind.
Wer dennoch die normalen KG und HT Rohre verwenden will kann diese Verbindungen mit einem Spezialkleber sichern.
Die verschiedenen Gleitmittel zum ineinanderschieben der Rohre würde ich im Wasser weglassen, das funktioniert durch anfeuchten des Dichtungringes mit (biologisch abbaubaren) Speichel genau so gut.

Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

hallo
ich habe leider keine wand zum festmachen.
wenn ich ehrlich bin gefällt mir das "metallband und schlauchbinder " nicht so gut.
gibts den da nix anderes? 

@sternhausen


> Die verschiedenen Gleitmittel zum ineinanderschieben der Rohre würde ich im Wasser weglassen, das funktioniert durch anfeuchten des Dichtungringes mit (biologisch abbaubaren) Speichel genau so gut.



ich nehme immer ballistol ist 100% biologisch abbaubar

gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

Hallo,


HT Rohre sollte man im Erdreich nicht verlegen das ist klar, ist materielmäßig (Erddruck) nicht ausgelegt dafür.

KG Rohre halten im Erdreich, wenn man sie nicht auf Spannung legt den geringen Druck standhaft.
So hoch ist der Druck wirklich nicht, sagen wir mal der tiefste Teich hier im Forum beträgt 3m, damit kommt ein Druck von ca 0,3 bar zusammen, das hält eine verlegte KG Muffe wie von jürgen-b sehr gut beschrieben locker aus.
Wenn man das KG Rohr ohne Gleitmittel verlegt, rutscht der Gummi meißt ab, es gibt Verkantungen und Spannungen am Rohr und in den Muffen, die Folge sind dann die Leckstellen.
Man sollte 87° Grad Bögen so gut wie nie verwenden,  dafür 2x45° einsetzen, so mindert man Druckstöße und Reibungsverluste.

Fazit,

die Muffe samt Gummi hält sicher den Druck aus, die Verlegung machts... 

Im Erdreich die Leitungen gut einsanden, Spannungen vermeiden, wenn man ganz sicher sein will sollte man die Leitungen noch mit Holz etc. in Gegenrichtung der Bögen gut verspreitzen. 
Freiliegende Leitungen sollte man genauso verlegen, dazu kann man auch HT verwenden und wie ebenfalls von jürgen-b...  beschrieben mit Rohrschellen sichern.

Eine Alternative für freiligende Leitungen wären die GF Kleberohre (Druckrohre) wie sie immer wieder verwendet werden, man bekommt sie bei jedem Sanitärfritzen.
Diese mit Tangitreiniger säubern und mit Tangitkleber verkleben, hält Druck bis locker über 10bar... ...
und ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

hallo
hört sich gut an jochen,,,danke 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rohrverbindungen sichern*

hy,



> Eine Alternative für freiligende Leitungen wären die GF Kleberohre (Druckrohre) wie sie immer wieder verwendet werden, man bekommt sie bei jedem Sanitärfritzen.
> Diese mit Tangitreiniger säubern und mit Tangitkleber verkleben, hält Druck bis locker über 10bar... ...
> und ist auch nicht so teuer



jo jochen - das passt ebenfalls  

dann sollte aber auch noch die königsklasse kurz erwähnung finden, PE rohr geschweißt - druckfest und frostfest,denen ist es sogar egal wenn das wasser in ihnen ein einziger eisklotz ist ........ einzig die verbindung mit PVC schiebern etc ist aufwendig :__ nase

gruß jürgen

@ jürgen

weiß zwar nicht was dich an der streifen methode stört - aber die streifen kannst du auch aus 2-3mm  PVC machen und verkleben - geht ruck-zuck.

ansonsten thorstens methode - abstützen -verspannen - einbetonieren -anbinden etc.


----------

